# Nail Damage from Base Coat?



## sj52000 (Mar 23, 2013)

I just recently started wearing nail polish, and within a few weeks my nails are terribly dry, discolored, and chipping. In general, they look terrible, especially the tips. They were previously perfectly healthy. I always wear a base coat, which I thought was supposed to protect nails from this happening. Could the top coat be causing it? I'm using Essie brand, if that matters. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 24, 2013)

This might be a few things. One, if you are using acetone based remover that can really dry out your nails. I know it is more effective than the other stuff but it really dries them out a lot.

It could also be the type of polish you are using. For instance when I use glitter polish I find it takes a lot more work to remove it so it dries them out more from rubbing, soaking, or foiling it off. To avoid this I don't use glitter manis back to back.

You need to hydrate your nails in between manicures. I usually give them a day to breathe in between and use my lotions and nail oil to let them soften up.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, I think I did a couple things right - no acetone in the remover, only 3-free (or 4-free or 5-free) polishes, and I think I did a couple things wrong - painting them without a break in between and rubbing a lot when I do take off the polish (some polishes are so hard to get off!).

I'll give them a break until they're healthy again, and then try to do better next time! Thanks for the help!


----------



## dd62 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ugh you know I have been having the same problem. My nails have always been weak so I have been using nail strengthener base coat, and also started painting my nails thinking that would help as well. Now my nails have been peeling terribly since I started, and look way worse than before. Also my polish never lasts, and I have tried tons of different top coats and base coats. I should probably stop, but the nails look so pretty when they are painted.

Let us know if you find something that works for you!


----------

